# Turtle Wax Gloss Guard on Collinite (Pics!)



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

At last, rain stopped a bit, and I could find a good 1 day national holiday to try somethings in the cabinet.

I have had Formula 1 (Kit Wax) Carnauba Wax as a cleaner and following 1 coat of Collinite 915 about 3 weeks ago. F1 couldn't clean as well as I thought but gave a decent shine to be further sealed with something durable.

It was my last time had the car washed until this Oct 29. The shine wasn't bad at all, but owing a not well prepared paint, even Collinite seemed to poor in terms of hight in beading after 3 weeks. Sorry that I have no before pics for that. Maybe it's me over expecting.

It took almost 2 hours to have the car cleaned thoroughly therefore I had only an hour to do my work.

I choose Turtle Wax Gloss Guard sealant that would also go on a wax as a top coat sealer. Dave KG had good thoughts on this sealant, marking it as not regarded as it is supposed to be. It really was away from eyes on a shelf of a supermarket, about £4 a 500ml bottle (this is more than half of what it was once). I had grabbed 3 bottles and run away 

It only took 30mins to cover our Passat, using an mf Megs Even Coat Applicator. I even covered bonnet and top two times to ensure better coverage.

Wiping it off was also a positive, didn't sweat at all.

Here are the results:





































It rained the morning after, giving these more than pleasant results for me:





































The rear was covered with Megs #16 to see if it works any better, just after several hours I applied TW GG. 
I wasn't difficult to apply Megs #16, that it could spread easily. It was only a bit hard to wipe it off. Still nothing like a hard Carlack LLS. It dusted a bit, thats all.

This is how it beaded:










Found TW GG a really good buy, a good product that I can easily apply in less than 1 hour and have a durability for months. I hope it lives to how it shone at first, still expecting a good durability.

I do recommend these old stuff :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Aye theres nowt wrong with that mate, excellent results !


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Great results there:thumb:
I rate GG highly too. It's been replaced now by Platinum Extra Gloss which beads as well but gives a slightly less 'bling' shine.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

that's an awsome picture!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice result , how you found sheeting after wash ? 
did you try this one?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice result , how you found sheeting after wash ?
> did you try this one?


I've been looking for Extra Gloss for a while but all I could find was Precision Car Wax. Single Step products don't sell much here I guess. Normal people prefer cleaner waxes, or the more abrasive the better scratch removers 

Things start to change slowly.

These two are what I used :


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Beading


----------



## dragonflyjade (Jun 15, 2008)

I like TW Gloss Guard too. Been using it for the past five years and I've found it durable and really easy to apply. I always tend to stock up during special promotions but keep the bottles indoors as the product has a tendency to 'split' when it gets too cold.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


>


I am fraid bad memories:wall::doublesho
the liquid version destroyed my car like gum or uHu glue can not remove !Cheap and bad
Cheapest wax in my country 15QR = 2.5 pound 
formula 1

how you found the result with paste one ?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the same brand as KIT WAX in the US. It has good reviews in amazon.com. Don't know, maybe these are the people who also rate Turtle Wax Hard Shell highly  
I don't know what was the case with your application but it wasn't bad at all. It spreads well. Smells good. Even does lessen the scratches on a marred CD (have to work good with cotton). Just didn't wait much to see the results only by itself. Door insides weren't topped with anything else, though were shining and beading good the day after. 
There is a product named Scratch Out, a scratch remover and it has good reviews too. So have the Gold series. Those waxes have no abrasives or cleaners so a good LSP. I remember that I have seen a good review somewhere. 
well, it is inexpensive alright. about £5 here. But a bottle of Meguiars Nxt 2.0 costs £30 and so it is really cheap.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> .
> well, it is inexpensive alright. about £5 here. But a bottle of Meguiars Nxt 2.0 costs £30 and so it is really cheap.


Thank you koko 
Megs 30 pound ..too much not worth !
here megs nxt 8 pound only = 12.5 $ 
maybe you mean the wax price + shipping that why come to 30 pound?

however which product names available in Turky? 
I think Sonax , Autoglym and Nirgin available there.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you koko
> Megs 30 pound ..too much not worth !
> here megs nxt 8 pound only = 12.5 $
> maybe you mean the wax price + shipping that why come to 30 pound?
> ...


I don't know if it's because of high customs but £30 is the price without shipping. There is no shipping though.  It usually is nothing more than £2-3

We have had Sonax, Rex, Arexons, Turtle Wax, and some other cheap stuff for some time. Though they sometimes are really high on prices, like TW ICE Liquid = £35 !! I believe some of them are really good stuff but you can't find them an exact place in between pro products. You don't know how harsh the abrasives are, do they fill in the scratches or smooth them, is it a sealant or a wax, etc. House is full of cleaner waxes, scratch removers, protectants.

Nigrin came lately. Distributors of other brands join everyday. Meguiars started with high prices but Carlack and Autoglym has better prices, maybe because they are European brands (£10 Carlack68 NSC, £9.95 AG SRP 500ml)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Autoglym nice products i tried 80% autoglym products very good products worth the price . try Autoglym SRP fantastic product!
sonax also good quality products IMHO better than meguiars.

same codition here We have had Sonax, Rex, Arexons, Turtle Wax, and some other cheap stuff for some time. but there is some megs, 3m and farecla .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It really is a glad thing to have a representative of Autoglym in a local forum here. We can have trade range products in really fair prices for Turkey. Like, Liquid HardWax (EGP) is something like £13-14, 1lt, which means lifetime 

Back to subject:

TWGG is highly compared to EGP. But it is an easier to work product, since it doesn't complain sitting on waxes. Can anybody comment on the durability for these two?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried EGP bring wet warm look and sheeting water very good 
but the durability less than 1 month and half , little hard to buff off
the proplem with most AG product chalky and dusty when buff off 
but the result worth the work .


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

don't know about TWGG but EGP is not so easy to applicate, cuz it's liquid...

and also i have no idea what consistency is TWGG, but EGP is not as durable as a hard wax. (after i tried Colli 915, realized this) 

but in terms of your pictures, blobs on the hood   ..........

i couldn't get this result with EGP.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

hakanerdogan said:


> don't know about TWGG but EGP is not so easy to applicate, cuz it's liquid...
> 
> and also i have no idea what consistency is TWGG, but EGP is not as durable as a hard wax. (after i tried Colli 915, realized this)
> 
> ...


Well, manufacturers claims are really bold, about a 3-6 month durability for EGP. I don't know how they do achieve this. Maybe a good prep and layering is the key.

TWGG is a runny product too. Just like EGP. Once you pour it on the pad it instantly is soaked in. After a few more panels you can understand that your sponge is full of product. It is even easier to apply an even thin coat then. But you just can't stop knowing there is still product on the pad and go twice on the panels. Or start your neighbors car :lol:


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

maybe i'm awkward  3-6 months ha?, uuuhh ecstatic :lol: 

watch your TWGG, how long will it keep its durability...

i think hard waxes are more durable, logically... (just my idea, that's because after i bought a liters of EGP, bought again a wax, which is hard...) 

in my opinion, applying liquid wax is harder than hard wax. maybe liquid wax takes less time, bu i can't be sure, as you didn't say :lol: 

any wax left on the pad???? did i apply this area, an this and this??? did i lay it equal???

i couldn't see all this while i was doing with EGP. 

a hard wax, like Coll, leaves trace, then i am sure


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Well, manufacturers claims are really bold, about a 3-6 month durability for EGP. I don't know how they do achieve this. Maybe a good prep and layering is the key.
> 
> TWGG is a runny product too. Just like EGP. Once you pour it on the pad it instantly is soaked in. After a few more panels you can understand that your sponge is full of product. It is even easier to apply an even thin coat then. But you just can't stop knowing there is still product on the pad and go twice on the panels. Or start your neighbors car :lol:


Kokopelli, have you ever used Turtle Wax Ice?, the Gloss guard you have used sounds similar to Ice.
I have used Ice and think its a great product, though i do not use it all the time, just depends on how i feel. the picture in my garage of the Mazda has Ice on it! . gives a nice shine and is so easy to put on and buff off.:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Kokopelli, have you ever used Turtle Wax Ice?, the Gloss guard you have used sounds similar to Ice.
> I have used Ice and think its a great product, though i do not use it all the time, just depends on how i feel. the picture in my garage of the Mazda has Ice on it! . gives a nice shine and is so easy to put on and buff off.:thumb:


I bought it once but couldn't have time to try. I then decided to pay attention to prep work, and sold it to buy a glaze. You could buy 2x PB BHole for the price of TW ICE and it was a good swap having lots of paste waxes and sealants already.

The most appealing thing was that it could be applied on trim, which means no need to worry on the edges or pay for another product like a protectant. I may return it one day. If only we could see some "before" and "after" photos for it


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, have not got a before picture, but as you say, it goes on everything so no worries about marks on black stuff etc.....:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Kokopelli, have you ever used Turtle Wax Ice?, the Gloss guard you have used sounds similar to Ice.
> I have used Ice and think its a great product, though i do not use it all the time, just depends on how i feel. the picture in my garage of the Mazda has Ice on it! . gives a nice shine and is so easy to put on and buff off.:thumb:


It's not the same as ICE.

Gloss Guard is a great product and very durable. I much prefer it to EGP.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


>


Thats a awesome beading shot, how do you take a picture like that, mine never come out as good!

Damo


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

damocell said:


> Thats a awesome beading shot, how do you take a picture like that, mine never come out as good!
> 
> Damo


<justjoking> Using mercury  </justjoking>


----------

